# U.S.-trained Pediatric neurosurgeon, compensation estimates



## Jānis1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Greetings!

What would be your compensation estimates (base salary, benefits, allowances)?

And are there any need for neurosurgeons specifically trained in the pediatric field?

1. Nationality:

double citizenship — holding the U.S. and Russian passports. Using the U.S. passport/nationality as a main one, for all the traveling, business and legal matters.

2. Education:

a) BSc in Biology; MSc in Human Anatomy, Moscow State University, USSR/Russia (1989-1995);
b) PhD in Neuroscience, Department of Neuroscience at the University of Minnesota, USA (1998–2002);
c) MD, University of Minnesota Medical School, USA (2002–2006);
d) Residency in Neurological Surgery, Johns Hopkins Hospital, USA (2006–2013);
e) Pediatric Neurosurgery Fellowship [ACPNF-accredited], Barrow Neurological Institute at Phoenix Children's Hospital, USA (2013–2014).

3. Experience:

a) Lecturer, Training center, State Committee for the Control of the Circulation of Narcotic and Psychotropic Substances, Moscow, Russia (1995–1998);
b) Hospital-employed Pediatric Neurosurgeon [non-academic position], Hawaii, USA (2014-2017).

4. Languages: English, Russian, Ukrainian.

5. Reasons for relocation:
Purely financial. $700k+ yearly compensation, excl. benefits. Federal, state, local, property taxes ≈ 48%. Benefits are almost entirely consumed by the malpractice insurance, leaving little to no space for things like: short-term and long-term disability, life, dental, vision and medical insurance; RVU production and performance bonuses; CME allowances; etc. Experienced range of net disposable income: from $305k to $328k. Inadequately high taxes.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum
You would probably earn much less in the UAE than you can earn in the USA.
There are plenty of European doctors that can earn more here than they can in Europe - but nowhere near as much as US doctors earn.
Typical consultants salary plus benefits is around 100,000 AED per month (that is for fixed salary type contract - not profit sharing/fee for service contract)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Also, the cost of living may be higher here than in Hawaii, and very importantly there is a hardly an equivalent of a retirement scheme here. You might not make much more than what you are already making in the US.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

I know consultants who make between 250-450k AED monthly in private practice (They are on profit share basis) but they work in specialities that generate income in private healthcare, particularly OB/GYN, general surgery & orthopedics.

When it comes to neurosurgery, and a subspeciality like pediatric neuro-surgery things get a little tight as many people prefer to travel abroad (Europe/USA) for neurosurgeries (Excluding spine surgeries).

Subsequently you won't be able to make much in private healthcare. Your best bet now is Al Jalila hospital which is a fresh pediatrics governmental hospital and I am sure they will be keen to hire a pediatric neuro surgeon. There will be no profit share/incentives of course and you will earn a fixed salary that will vary depending how much the hospital needs your services (They do make special deals with highly sought after doctors).

Other options to consider is SKMC & Cleveland, both are in Abu Dhabi.

Good luck.


----------

